#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  LOG estranho UBIQUITI - Airos 6.X.X

## sphreak

Caros colegas, percebi a partir de ontem a tarde uma repetição de logs estranhos em equipamentos Ubiquiti com qualquer versão 6 do Airos. 
Segue:

*Nov 17 10:32:33 init: starting pid 1707, tty '/dev/null': '/sbin/ntpclient -n -s -c 0 -l -h 201.49.148.135'*
*Nov 17 10:32:34 init: process '/sbin/ntpclient -n -s -c 0 -l -h 201.49.148.135' (pid 1707) exited. Scheduling for restart.*
*Nov 17 10:32:34 init: Run: /sbin/ntpclient -n -s -c 0 -l -h 201.49.148.135*
*Nov 17 10:32:34 init: starting pid 1711, tty '/dev/null': '/sbin/ntpclient -n -s -c 0 -l -h 201.49.148.135'

*O log repete-se continuamente um após o outro como na imagem:



Isso ocorreu em vários equipamentos que eu tinha atualizado para versões 6 do Airos. Não foi caso isolado de um único equipamento.

O mais interessante, que o IP que aparece no log: _201.49.148.135_ é um IP registrado para o STF, com reverso b.st1.ntp.br




A única solução que encontrei foi fazer downgrade para uma versão 5 estável do Airos e fazer reset de fábrica (Só reset de fábrica não resolveu e só o downgrade também não resolveu)

Seria virus? Bug? Padrão da atualização?



P.S.:
Antes que alguém pergunte sobre as configurações de NTP, nada foi mudado...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Não tem nada de estranho  :Smile: 

este ip deve estar cadastrado no pool do ntp.org e este log é o ntpclient rodando frequentemente para manter sua data/hora atualizados.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Alias corrigindo o fato de estar rodando a todo segundo é estranho mas o ip em si não é vou verificar e ja lhe confirmo.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

acabei de rodar o comando localmente e não tive problemas.
@*sphreak*, você poderia rodar manualmente 

ntpclient -n -s -c 0 -l -h 201.49.148.135

em um dos seus AIROS's e retornar com o output ? 

deveria ser algo do tipo
# ntpclient -n -s -c 0 -l -h 201.49.148.135
43067 55911.689 157857.0 37.0 -12920969.2 4074.1 0
43067 55913.696 149607.0 52.7 72582.1 4303.0 0

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Se tu puder pegar um ps ou o support file tambem ajuda  :Smile:

----------


## sphreak

> acabei de rodar o comando localmente e não tive problemas.
> @*sphreak*, você poderia rodar manualmente 
> 
> ntpclient -n -s -c 0 -l -h 201.49.148.135
> 
> em um dos seus AIROS's e retornar com o output ? 
> 
> deveria ser algo do tipo
> # ntpclient -n -s -c 0 -l -h 201.49.148.135
> ...


Olá! 

Rodei o comando em duas versões do Airos 5.6.15 e 6.1.3, os resultados foram estes:

*XW.v5.6.15-sign.31612.170908.1440# ntpclient -n -s -c 0 -l -h 201.49.148.135
43068 00407.821 312976.0 82.0 -20195.3 30059.8 1082956


XW.v6.1.3# ntpclient -n -s -c 0 -l -h 201.49.148.135
43068 00864.614 62119.0 52.8 546683.0 7110.6 0
*

O que me intriga é a quantidade de logs/execuções do comando, o fato de não ter NTP Client ativo nos equipamentos e ter iniciado repentinamente, pois conferi os logs um dia antes e não havia nada. Tem também o fato de que os equipamentos com Airos abaixo da versão 6.x.x também não apresentaram tal problema.

Eu deixei alguns equipamentos ainda com esse comando executando durante o dia. Percebi que houve alguns reinícios automáticos. Não pude presenciar mais acho que o comando executou até estourar a memória ou o processamento.

O importante é que feito o reset e downgrade o comando parou de ser executado! 

Vá entender

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*sphreak* , Aparentemente tudo está funcionando normal então creio que outra coisa esteja causando isso.

Se voce conseguir pegar o output de um ps ou melhor ainda se puder pegar um support file no seu airos 6 eu posso entender melhor.

----------

